# Corpus Area Fishing



## Suttle76 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am new to fishing the corpus area. Anyone that would be interested in fishing ULM and Baffin areas please let me know. Would be great if you knew the ins and outs of fishing this area but not a must. I would really like to start fishing with plastics and topwaters but so far have only caught fish on live bait. I have a 20 foot flats boat that gets the job done but don't have a problem splitting expenses if you would rather take your own boat. Send me an email if you are interested. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

That area is fish paradise. Just drift any grass flatts and fish points. White or chartreuse shrimp from gulp on a jig is all that's needed.


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

Check ur PM


----------

